# Altum Angel



## vandiscus (Aug 8, 2013)

What do you guys think of the Altum? They are from Vietnam. I am planning to bring them to Canada in October, 2015. Thanks

Vansu


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't see good quality in those pictures.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Honestly cannot be sure they are true altums.......Why not they post a photo of the parent fish


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

That's kind of what I was thinking. Nose doesn't look very pointy but I'm by no means an expert


----------



## vandiscus (Aug 8, 2013)

The nose is not pointy yet because I think it still young. I will ask for a parent photos. Thank you for everyone opinions.


----------



## vandiscus (Aug 8, 2013)

Here is a better photo


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

vandiscus said:


> Here is a better photo


I have seen adult altum at Lucky's sometime back, they were babysitting it since the owner was away. The body alone is the size of a adult large discus, so am not sure about this one.


----------



## vandiscus (Aug 8, 2013)

loonie said:


> I have seen adult altum at Lucky's sometime back, they were babysitting it since the owner was away. The body alone is the size of a adult large discus, so am not sure about this one.


The picture above are Juvenile altums, not a breeding pair


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Price is always a factor for people. If they are a good deal I'm sure you could move them.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Can they supply you with a collection site of the parents or even a country of origin of the parents? They maybe Peruvian altums.


----------



## vandiscus (Aug 8, 2013)

These are F1 Altum. This supplier is one of the biggest supplier of Altum F1 for the Vietnamese Altum Hobbyist community. Here is a video that will give a better look of the shape and color. I am bringing in 48pc for October.


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

What price will you be selling them at, and what are the water parameters they kept in, the ones you will get?


----------



## vandiscus (Aug 8, 2013)

Ryan s said:


> What price will you be selling them at, and what are the water parameters they kept in, the ones you will get?


Hi Ryan,

I don't have the price set yet but it's probably going to be starting at $50/fish. I am buying a bulk order so I get the wholesale price which is much cheaper than local retail price in Vietnam. They are being raised in captive environment which is much hardy compare to Wild Altum. You can have them in a freshwater community tank no problem at all. Thank you.

Vansu


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. So once you get them, and there are ready for sale, can we come hand pick our fish that we will buy?



vandiscus said:


> Hi Ryan,
> 
> I don't have the price set yet but it's probably going to be starting at $50/fish. I am buying a bulk order so I get the wholesale price which is much cheaper than local retail price in Vietnam. They are being raised in captive environment which is much hardy compare to Wild Altum. You can have them in a freshwater community tank no problem at all. Thank you.
> 
> Vansu


----------



## vandiscus (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes. Once they arrive I will quarantine them and when they are ready you can pay us a visit and pick out your fish. Thanks


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Ok thanks.



vandiscus said:


> Yes. Once they arrive I will quarantine them and when they are ready you can pay us a visit and pick out your fish. Thanks


----------



## vandiscus (Aug 8, 2013)

The fishes are in and they are looking healthy and eating.



Ryan s said:


> Ok thanks.


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Post a vídeo or pics if you can. Thanks



vandiscus said:


> The fishes are in and they are looking healthy and eating.


----------



## vandiscus (Aug 8, 2013)

Will do when I am home tonight.


----------



## vandiscus (Aug 8, 2013)

*Altum video*


----------

